# Fall from Grace – OPC Pastor Converts to Roman Catholicism



## jandrusk (Sep 6, 2012)

I recently ran across a post about a former OPC minister who converted to Roman Catholicism and blogged on the arguments he presented to justify his decision. Please take a look at my blog post and let me know what you think.

Fall from Grace – OPC Pastor Converts to Roman Catholicism


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2012)

They went out from us, but they were not of us; for if they had been of us, they would no doubt have continued with us: but they went out, that they might be made manifest that they were not all of us. 1 John 2:19

Very sad to hear, but John warned us that it would be so.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 6, 2012)

I really don't understand how an OPC pastor could fall into the trappings of the Catholic teachings. Don't they teach pastors in college the ideologies of the Catholic church and how incorrect they are? I wish a reformed pastor would take the book _The Spirit and Forms of Protestantism_ by Louis Bouyer which convinced him to go Rome and point out all the errors


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sarah it is quite simple, and Denise already quoted it. God's word is clear.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 6, 2012)

Just a couple of typos there if you read through but good points well made. One cannot escape the truth of 1 John 2.19, of course. I feel sorry for the sheep he 'shepherded'.


----------

